# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Обновление безопасности от компании Apple

## olejah

X версии 10.5, а также обновленной версии ОС Mac OS X 10.6.5. Вышедшее обновление по праву можно считать "критическим", учитывая большое количество возможностей исполнения произвольного программного кода, через различные компоненты уязвимой ОС. Обновление закрывает более 130 уязвимостей в различных программных компонентах ОС Apple. Наибольшее число уязвимостей было закрыто в расширение Flash Player (55 ошибок), в графической оболочке X11 (16 ошибок) и в медиа-плеере QuickTime (9 ошибок). Уязвимости графической оболочки X11 связаны с ошибками в модулях обработки изображений "libpng", а также в библиотеках работы со шрифтами "FreeType". 
Источниками выполнения произвольного программного могли стать следующие уязвимые компоненты и действия над ними:

Далее - uinc.ru

support.apple.com

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

